# Fishing



## tronicdude (May 20, 2009)

I just want a fishing pole not too expensive but good for a beginner.


----------



## bltefft (May 20, 2009)

Go the Wal-Mart. They'll have something.

Hack


----------



## bluesman (May 25, 2009)

Get you an ugly stick. They are not that expensive and good. I use them but have others. If you break one its not that big a deal. Graphite rods break too easy and are expensive.


----------



## lydokane (May 27, 2009)

tronicdude said:


> I just want a fishing pole not too expensive but good for a beginner.


How about a fishing pole/air rifle hybrid? That way you don't need a net. When you get the fish close to the boat/dock/shore you just fire off a round or two and reach down a pick it up.

We can even make a high powered rifle/deep sea fishing pole for the deep sea sport fisherman. Just imagine seeing that swordfish come up out of the water six or eight feet and drilling him in the side of the head.

I think I'm on to something here.

Lydokane


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

i suggest for a cheaper but good pole, go with either an ugly stick or a shakespear. both are good bets


----------



## bluesman (May 25, 2009)

I think maybe it would be hard to aim a fishing pole. Ugly sticks are shakespeares aren't they? Never let anyone borrow or use your tackle or rods. Your rods will come back broken and your hooks will be gone and then you will be up a creek without a paddle. Never fails.


----------

